# Strat Headstock Decal?



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

I put a Warmoth neck on my Strat... Anyone know where I can get a high quality Fender decal for the headstock?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

There's this kijiji ad.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oshaw...os/1144935842?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Is this the only one? I emailed... Is the quality good on this guy?

Any other decal makers?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Interesting, I tend to do the opposite.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I just get mine off of ebay

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

ebay


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

http://oldfret.com/fender-headstock-decals.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought a bunch years ago, ended up not using them. I can send you a couple if you see anything you like. They are good quality. No junk.


----------

